
Implementation of Xen PVHVM Drivers in OpenBSD – [pdf] - notaplumber
http://www.openbsd.org/papers/bsdcan2016-xen.pdf
======
notaplumber
The technical paper from his AsiaBSDCon talk:

[http://www.openbsd.org/papers/asiabsdcon2016-xen-
paper.pdf](http://www.openbsd.org/papers/asiabsdcon2016-xen-paper.pdf)

